# How to clean chain and cassette



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Im not talking about completely degreasing the chain, but I want to wipe off the excess oil in between the chain links and between the cassette cogs. Any ideas how to get to these hard to reach areas?


----------



## Rockabilly_Racer (Aug 1, 2008)

I've used a shoelace before to get in between the cogs. I sometimes stretch a rag out too and get in there. An old toothbrush or a park cleaning brush can help get into the links.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

http://http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1030280_-1_20000__400141

I use the above to clean my chain and then use a wet lube at each connecting link of the chain, then wipe off the excess.

As far as the cassette, a shoestring between the cogs and a toothbrush is my method.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pipe cleaners*



SFTifoso said:


> Im not talking about completely degreasing the chain, but I want to wipe off the excess oil in between the chain links and between the cassette cogs. Any ideas how to get to these hard to reach areas?


IMO it is not necessary do clean between the chain links, but if you want to do that, pipe cleaners are one tool of choice.

Cleaning between cassette cogs is easily done by "flossing" with a rag. Put a little odorless mineral spirits on the rag if you want extra cleaning power.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm using chain-l lube and I live in Los Angeles, so it's desert-ish/dusty conditions. Should I just switch to a dry lube?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

SFTifoso said:


> I'm using chain-l lube and I live in Los Angeles, so it's desert-ish/dusty conditions. Should I just switch to a dry lube?


I wouldn't. Pro Link is good as is "home brew." Home brew is made by mixing 3 parts of odorless mineral spirits with 1 part motor oil. It degreases & cleans at the same time. I apply it with an old plastic squeeze catsup bottle. Wipe the chain off 1st. Apply the home brew 2nd. Allow it to sit so the mineral spirits evaporate. Wipe the chain clean & you're good for another 200-300 miles.


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

Rockabilly_Racer said:


> I sometimes stretch a rag out too and get in there.


Best way IMO. I lightly spray some rubbing alcohol on the cassette (lightly cause you don't want it getting in the hub or bearings), that loosens the gunk, then I immediately use a rag between each cog.

For the chain, I pedal and hold the rag on each derailleur wheel (the chain is at a more extreme angle and you can get some of the gunk that way) and also wrap the chain in a rag and pedal.

Squeaky clean, in fact you just reminded me that I need to clean mine


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Reverse order*



Mr. Versatile said:


> Wipe the chain off 1st. Apply the home brew 2nd. Allow it to sit so the mineral spirits evaporate. Wipe the chain clean & you're good for another 200-300 miles.


Better practice, IMO is to apply the lube and spin the cranks for a minute or so to fully dissolve any gunk on the chain, then wipe clean while the solvent is still thinning the lube. There will still be plenty of lube where your wiping can't get to it and the excess will wipe off easily because it is still thin.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Better practice, IMO is to apply the lube and spin the cranks for a minute or so to fully dissolve any gunk on the chain, then wipe clean while the solvent is still thinning the lube. There will still be plenty of lube where your wiping can't get to it and the excess will wipe off easily because it is still thin.


That's pretty much what I do. Use a cheaper lube like WD40 to clean the chain and then finish off with the good stuff like Pro Link.


----------



## john.p (Nov 2, 2011)

How would you guys clean the front sprocket mechanisms?

The front guides on my bike keep scraping the chain at every round.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I go this route.

The ShelBroCo Bicycle Chain Cleaning System


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not a cleaning issue*



john.p said:


> How would you guys clean the front sprocket mechanisms?
> 
> The front guides on my bike keep scraping the chain at every round.


To clean the chain rings, just dampen a rag with mineral spirits and wipe the teeth as you turn the cranks.

If the chain is rubbing on the front derailleur cage it is either an adjustment issue or you have a bent chain ring.


----------

